# Pekiti Tirsia



## lonecoyote (Apr 7, 2005)

I might be moving soon, and I've looked at the internet at places that teach blade arts in the city I will be moving to. One of the choices is a place that teaches Pekiti Tirsia. I have no experience in FMA besides a few things my kenpo instructor used to show me. Is Pekiti Tirsia a good blade art? Are their practitioners skilled? Do they equally emphasize stick and empty hand? What are your experiences with PTK? Any comments are appreciated, and thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Apr 7, 2005)

Pikiti tirsia is a great art but ultimately it's the instructor not the art that counts.

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Apr 7, 2005)

I attended a PT seminar last year and IMO it was great!!  Although it was my first time seeing this art, I was very impressed with what Tuhon was teaching.  We covered blade, stick and empty hand work.  It was a 2 day seminar and we went for about 7hrs each day.  Needless to say, I was very sore, but I had an awesome workout and some excellent material to train.

I highly suggest if you have the chance to check out a PT seminar or school to do it.  Ultimately its you that has to decide what suits you, but I'm sure you'll be happy.

Mike


----------



## Jerry (Apr 7, 2005)

> Pikiti tirsia is a great art but ultimately it's the instructor not the art that counts.


 It's both... and the student... and the interaction of all three.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, it's definitely a good system. There are some similar ones if you can't find it exactly.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello,

I think you will enjoy your practice in PTK. It is a well rounded and effective FMA. Where are you moving to? You may want to do a quick search on the area to see who or what is offered there. Any help that I can give just drop me a quick note.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2005)

How many different lineages of Pekiti Tersia are there?


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Again!

There are two main systems of Pekiti Tirsia Kali, 
1) GT Gaje's (the founder),
2) Tuhon McGrath's. 

There are many other people who have trained and were influenced by GT Gaje's long training history, many of them practice or teach other systems, or amalgamations of their own. 

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello Arnisador,

Your welcome!

Train Hard it is the Way!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.


----------



## Emptyglass (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi there:

1. Pekiti Tirsia is a fantastic blade art.

2. Like all arts it depends on the practicioner.

3. Baston (of different sizes), empty hand, blades and close-quarter tactics/pangamut/dumpag/dumog are all included.

4. My experience in Pekiti Tirsia has been the best.

If you can, seek out some training with GT Gaje himself while he is here in the USA. The art is detailed, realistic, and effective. Contact the Kali World Council at MabagsikPTK@aol.com or get more information here for information on training with GT Gaje in the US.

Best Regards,

Rich Curren


----------



## mabagsikptk (May 13, 2005)

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI IS A TRUE FILIPINO FIGHTING ART SYSTEM (NOT "STYLE").​IT'S SIMPLE, SWIFT & DEADLY........​


----------



## marylandbulls (May 25, 2005)

Grandtuhon Leo T. Gaje, Jr. has program intended to provide the right technology and the correct methods of teaching the true KALI an indigenous Filipino Fighting Art proven and tested from 1521 to the present time being
used now by the Force REcon Marines of the Philippine
Marine Corps and the US Marines.
If it's PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI SYSTEM, IT'S THE REAL DEAL. 


*OUTNUMBERED, BUT NEVER OUTFOUGHT!*
Ang Motto ng MABAGSIK Maryland Bulls ni Manong Leo


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2005)

These are some strong claims...the _true_ Kali, as taught and practiced in 1521, and used by the USMC?


----------



## kevin kilroe (Jun 23, 2005)

I dont know much about pekiti tersia but check out Professor Zach Whitson's website---www.zachwhitson.com. He is well versed in the art.


----------



## brothershaw (Jun 23, 2005)

Generally speaking
1- Pekiti Tersia is a great system ( as far as stick and bladed weapons, footwork, and so forth)
2- Yes it depends on the instructor and student like any art
3- Mr. Gaje has a pretty good track record of training some highly skilled people. And he is still active.
4- See number 1


----------



## Selfcritical (Mar 7, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> These are some strong claims...the _true_ Kali, as taught and practiced in 1521, and used by the USMC?


 
The former is probably more of his perception of the the "essence of what kali is" and less of a historical claim of pre-dating all other styles. 

The USMC thing is largely accurate....within it's scope.

Essentially, tuhon gaje has for some time had PTK as the official unarmed fighting doctrine of the Force Recon Marines(top-tier anti-guerilla troops in the PI). This has recently trickeled down to the rest of the PI marine core, and is quickly growing. 

Due to the high level of activity of Moro terrorist groups, the US marines will often do cooperative training and exchange excercises with the PI marines. Hence, when they cross-train in blade prevention techniques with the Force Recon units, they train in PTK. My instructor is one of the liasons for those excercises, so I could supply more info if needed.


----------

